# Frying Food



## Zeek38 (Oct 9, 2008)

What kind of oil do you use to fry your foods?


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

Usually either Olive oil or Canola oil. If it is something the olive taste will overpower I use canola but otherwise olive by choice.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I avoid Canola Oil, after googling it up - it's one of those things that has it's lovers and haters - depending on whether you believe one side or the other. But after seeing what <doesn't> happen to Canola-based peanut butter (it hasn't changed state, decomoposed or attracted bugs or any other vermin when left out for one year!) - I choose to avoid it.

So, I use olive oil or corn oil.
I'm starting to go more 'natural' on many foods. Started late in this, but getting better. Feeling better too.


----------



## freefall (Oct 10, 2008)

canola oil is made from pressed rape seed which is poisonous to many mammals, and i understand causes baldness. SO THAT'S WHERE MY HAIR WENT!!!


----------



## sunnyD_3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Can you use vegatable oil too? Which oil is healiest for you?
Which oil is cheapest?


----------



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

I use peanut oil. It has a smoke point of 450 degrees. While canola and others have a smoke point of 400 it will burn very quickly and even if you don't see it burn you will taste it. Peanut oil is a neutral tasting oil so the true flavor of the food will come out without the aftertaste. I use mine throughout the camping season by filtering it with cheesecloth, unless I cooked fish or blooming onions.


----------

